# if HGH needs to be refrigerated, what happens to it while being mailed out?



## penisenvy (Nov 5, 2011)

After you order HGH, they send it to you by mail, what happens to it? I was told HGH needs to be refrigerated not freezed. But since this has to be mailed out, does it ever go bad while in the package en route to be delivered (especially if it's coming from overseas which could take days to weeks).


----------



## GreenOx (Nov 5, 2011)

No fridge needed for transport, the vials are powder that you mix once you get them, most vials are 10ius/vial once mixed THEN you refrigerate. keep in mind once mixed you have 18-28 days life depending on the HGH - some only have 14 days life.  but like most I am sure 10iu is gone well before expiring.

keep it out of direct sunlight - pay attention to the AA count - some HGH sites claim HGH but are actually peptides.


----------



## gearin up (Nov 5, 2011)

very true^^^^


----------



## bjg (Nov 5, 2011)

hgh could be bought by mail in the US????this is the end of the world...
insane times, i though it can only be bought with a doctor's prescription from the pharmacy, or perhaps i am old fashion!
how could you guarantee the quality of the product when you buy it by mail?


----------



## GreenOx (Nov 5, 2011)

thanks man!


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 5, 2011)

bjg said:


> hgh could be bought by mail in the US????this is the end of the world...
> insane times, i though it can only be bought with a doctor's prescription from the pharmacy, or perhaps i am old fashion!
> how could you guarantee the quality of the product when you buy it by mail?


 ARE YOU SERIOUS RIGHT NOW? this is why u have neg rep points. here let me add more


----------



## bjg (Nov 5, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> ARE YOU SERIOUS RIGHT NOW? this is why u have neg rep points. here let me add more


why would i research on how to get hgh since  i am not interested in buying them i never bought hgh or steroids and will never do , and if i want to i'll get it from a reputable pharmacy. (and who cares about negative points by the way)
 i see many advertising from companies who sell them, but how can you guarantee the product quality????there was a company once who was selling winstrol but instead of winstrol they put car polish!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i know some guys who get steroids from companies in some countries that sell also medicine like advil and guess what????? most of the medicines they sell are bad or fake and are banned and still people buy steroids from these companies.....cmonnn


----------



## Thatguy21 (Nov 5, 2011)

bjg said:


> hgh could be bought by mail in the US????this is the end of the world...
> insane times, i though it can only be bought with a doctor's prescription from the pharmacy, or perhaps i am old fashion!
> how could you guarantee the quality of the product when you buy it by mail?



Damn where have you been? And how the fuck did you get all the negs...? Must be the stupid questions or something. Old fashion +


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 5, 2011)

bjg said:


> why would i research on how to get hgh since i am not interested in buying them i never bought hgh or steroids and will never do , and if i want to i'll get it from a reputable pharmacy. (and who cares about negative points by the way)
> i see many advertising from companies who sell them, but how can you guarantee the product quality????there was a company once who was selling winstrol but instead of winstrol they put car polish!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i know some guys who get steroids from companies in some countries that sell also medicine like advil and guess what????? most of the medicines they sell are bad or fake and are banned and still people buy steroids from these companies.....cmonnn


 like i said, research. with the right research you can find a good company with legit products. or you can not research and make urself look like an ass clown.


----------



## bjg (Nov 5, 2011)

how can u guarantee a legit company i can build a website claiming i am a company blabla..+ is it legal to buy such products over the internet and again why research i have you guys to answer ...


----------



## Calves of Steel (Nov 5, 2011)

bjg antagonizing in yet another thread on this board.


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 5, 2011)

customer reviews fucktard^ and why the fuck do i have to do the work for you, you fat lazy peice of shit. Do something you yourself. i will negg you everyday until you crawl back under madmanns trailer


----------



## bjg (Nov 5, 2011)

Calves of Steel said:


> bjg antagonizing in yet another thread on this board.



no seriously ....how can u guarantee the quality of hgh you are buying through mail....do you think the company selling you this stuff cares about you or the way the product is shipped and if it affects it????you think all these companies advertising about supplements and products and selling you stuff over the net really care about what happens to their product onceit is shipped and how itis shipped??????


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 5, 2011)

bjg said:


> no seriously ....how can u guarantee the quality of hgh you are buying through mail....do you think the company selling you this stuff cares about you or the way the product is shipped and if it affects it????you think all these companies advertising about supplements and products and selling you stuff over the net really care about what happens to their product onceit is shipped and how itis shipped??????


 some companys yes, some no, some care half the time and scam you the rest. its a gamble, youll never be rewarded if you dont takes risks. you a fucking troll. im gonna throat fuck you till you throw puke all over ur wifes face then im going to make you snort it all up.


----------



## Thatguy21 (Nov 5, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> some companys yes, some no, some care half the time and scam you the rest. its a gamble, youll never be rewarded if you dont takes risks. you a fucking troll. im gonna throat fuck you till you throw puke all over ur wifes face then im going to make you snort it all up.



Fucking great!!


----------



## bjg (Nov 5, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> some companys yes, some no, some care half the time and scam you the rest. its a gamble, youll never be rewarded if you dont takes risks. you a fucking troll. im gonna throat fuck you till you throw puke all over ur wifes face then im going to make you snort it all up.


 can't wait for that


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 5, 2011)

bet you cant. good thing you dont have to order mcdonalds over the internet right? it might not be legit mcdonalds. you fat slob


----------



## bjg (Nov 5, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> bet you cant. good thing you dont have to order mcdonalds over the internet right? it might not be legit mcdonalds. you fat slob


hahahaha funny


----------



## GreenOx (Nov 5, 2011)

bjg, I am new to the site. you can get anything online - if you do your research, pay attention now...... you can find excellent product..... sure there are many sites that are scams.. pay attention to the address of the web site..watch it change 20 times before you get where you want..thats a scam site, passing through some many servers and sites it is almost impossible to track them. the difference is scam sites sell it once, legit sites are looking for long term.

I have a million dollars in a bank account in Nigeria and need your help transferring the fund. I will pay you half of it if you help me deposit it in your account. send me you account info you inbred idiot.

guys like you screw everything up for the rest of us.


----------



## bjg (Nov 5, 2011)

why you don't get it from the pharmacy next to you?


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 5, 2011)

you didnt have to say your new we can tell bro. he clearly stated above he wants everyone else to do the work for him and he doesnt want to search your still gonna try and spoon feed him to arnt u. well neggs for u to then i guess.





GreenOx said:


> bjg, I am new to the site. you can get anything online - if you do your research, pay attention now...... you can find excellent product..... sure there are many sites that are scams.. pay attention to the address of the web site..watch it change 20 times before you get where you want..thats a scam site, passing through some many servers and sites it is almost impossible to track them. the difference is scam sites sell it once, legit sites are looking for long term.
> 
> I have a million dollars in a bank account in Nigeria and need your help transferring the fund. I will pay you half of it if you help me deposit it in your account. send me you account info you inbred idiot.
> 
> guys like you screw everything up for the rest of us.


----------



## penisenvy (Nov 6, 2011)

are you saying it only needs to be refrigerated after I prepared it/mixed it with bacteriostatic water, ready to be used? You mean I do not refrigerate the powder after I get it in the mail? The info. I read/misread was refrigerate HGH, but no one mentioned ONLY if it has been MIXED. So if its still powder I can leave it in my medicine cabinet? So I mix it per vial like if I have a 10 IU per vial, I HAVE TO MIX ALL OF IT INTO BACTERIOSTATIC WATER THEN REFRIGERATE IT? Correct? I was thinking I only mix what I will be using for the day (if I use 2 IUs for the day, I only mix 2 IUs and keep the 8 IU powder remaining in the fridge, but no huh?). So basically if it's powder keep it in the medicine cabinet? Refrigerate ONLY if it has been prepared and mixed with bacteriostatic water?

Yea I could probably finish up 10 IU in 5 days (2 IU a day).

what's AA count?



GreenOx said:


> No fridge needed for transport, the vials are powder that you mix once you get them, most vials are 10ius/vial once mixed THEN you refrigerate. keep in mind once mixed you have 18-28 days life depending on the HGH - some only have 14 days life.  but like most I am sure 10iu is gone well before expiring.
> 
> keep it out of direct sunlight - pay attention to the AA count - some HGH sites claim HGH but are actually peptides.


----------



## penisenvy (Nov 6, 2011)

one scam site selling Jintropin is still around. Google Jintropin. There's a few companies selling them, but 3 of the companies act as if it's separate companies but when you add item to cart it redirects you to one source, meaning all 3 companies are really run by 1. A scam...

These "3" companies sell in bulk too meaning you'd have to buy $1300 minimum worth of the product before they'd sell to you. They want to steal big money not just a couple hundred. So watch out!



GreenOx said:


> bjg, I am new to the site. you can get anything online - if you do your research, pay attention now...... you can find excellent product..... sure there are many sites that are scams.. pay attention to the address of the web site..watch it change 20 times before you get where you want..thats a scam site, passing through some many servers and sites it is almost impossible to track them. the difference is scam sites sell it once, legit sites are looking for long term.
> 
> I have a million dollars in a bank account in Nigeria and need your help transferring the fund. I will pay you half of it if you help me deposit it in your account. send me you account info you inbred idiot.
> 
> guys like you screw everything up for the rest of us.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 6, 2011)

Lots of bad info here.  HGH should be in the fridge at all times....mixed or unmixed.  The only time it doesn't have to be put in the fridge is if your HGH is from Sorono or from one of it's sub-companies.  They hold a patent on their HGH that it only has to be stored in the fridge after it's been mixed....you keep one bottle in the fridge, and the rest at room temp.  Serono/Serostim costs more because of this.


/V


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Nov 7, 2011)

bjg said:


> why would i research on how to get hgh since i am not interested in buying them i never bought hgh or steroids and will never do , and if i want to i'll get it from a reputable pharmacy. (and who cares about negative points by the way)
> i see many advertising from companies who sell them, but how can you guarantee the product quality????there was a company once who was selling winstrol but instead of winstrol they put car polish!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i know some guys who get steroids from companies in some countries that sell also medicine like advil and guess what????? most of the medicines they sell are bad or fake and are banned and still people buy steroids from these companies.....cmonnn


 
Please go back to bodybuilding.com and GTFO of IM.


----------



## 2003 V-ROD (Nov 7, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> ARE YOU SERIOUS RIGHT NOW? this is why u have neg rep points. here let me add more


 
LMFAO


----------



## penisenvy (Nov 8, 2011)

people keep buying them because they see amazing results, thus, it must be real. also car polish is the main preservative of AAS and HGH...



bjg said:


> why would i research on how to get hgh since  i am not interested in buying them i never bought hgh or steroids and will never do , and if i want to i'll get it from a reputable pharmacy. (and who cares about negative points by the way)
> i see many advertising from companies who sell them, but how can you guarantee the product quality????there was a company once who was selling winstrol but instead of winstrol they put car polish!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i know some guys who get steroids from companies in some countries that sell also medicine like advil and guess what????? most of the medicines they sell are bad or fake and are banned and still people buy steroids from these companies.....cmonnn


----------



## penisenvy (Nov 8, 2011)

yeah kinda like flu shots, but I guess the HGH bodybuilders get are sufficient the way it is handled since it's "bodybuilder grade". Serostim is more "midget grade". It's usually a shot given to babies upon birth if doctors or parents notice some kind of defect with the baby to avoid becoming a midget or a giant, etc. I think.

I think patents are gimicky. 



VictorZ06 said:


> Lots of bad info here.  HGH should be in the fridge at all times....mixed or unmixed.  The only time it doesn't have to be put in the fridge is if your HGH is from Sorono or from one of it's sub-companies.  They hold a patent on their HGH that it only has to be stored in the fridge after it's been mixed....you keep one bottle in the fridge, and the rest at room temp.  Serono/Serostim costs more because of this.
> 
> 
> /V


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 8, 2011)

penisenvy said:


> yeah kinda like flu shots, but I guess the HGH bodybuilders get are sufficient the way it is handled since it's "bodybuilder grade". Serostim is more "midget grade". It's usually a shot given to babies upon birth if doctors or parents notice some kind of defect with the baby to avoid becoming a midget or a giant, etc. I think.
> 
> I think patents are gimicky.



It's given to kids born without testicles and a very small penis, no doubt they fed you a shitload of the stuff when you were first born.  I now see why your handle name fits you so well.  Were your folks upset when the doc told your mother she was having a girl....and then you POP out?  Must have sucked big time for her....a newborn baby boy with no testicles/penis.  Sorry son.



/V


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 8, 2011)

bjg said:


> hgh could be bought by mail in the US????this is the end of the world...
> insane times, i though it can only be bought with a doctor's prescription from the pharmacy, or perhaps i am old fashion!
> how could you guarantee the quality of the product when you buy it by mail?


 you can't guarantee quality, but if others have a bad experience from a seller you hope they will inform us. It's a gamble like wall street.


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 8, 2011)

penisenvy said:


> are you saying it only needs to be refrigerated after I prepared it/mixed it with bacteriostatic water, ready to be used? You mean I do not refrigerate the powder after I get it in the mail? The info. I read/misread was refrigerate HGH, but no one mentioned ONLY if it has been MIXED. So if its still powder I can leave it in my medicine cabinet? So I mix it per vial like if I have a 10 IU per vial, I HAVE TO MIX ALL OF IT INTO BACTERIOSTATIC WATER THEN REFRIGERATE IT? Correct? I was thinking I only mix what I will be using for the day (if I use 2 IUs for the day, I only mix 2 IUs and keep the 8 IU powder remaining in the fridge, but no huh?). So basically if it's powder keep it in the medicine cabinet? Refrigerate ONLY if it has been prepared and mixed with bacteriostatic water?
> 
> Yea I could probably finish up 10 IU in 5 days (2 IU a day).
> 
> ...


I believe its good for 28 days once its mixed, so only mix when your ready to use. good luck


----------



## BUCKY (Nov 10, 2011)

this is funny but I thought I read some facts of what penisenvy said was true. the "grade" are different from each other depending what the product is being used for I guess (some for anti aging, some for bodybuilding, etc.)



VictorZ06 said:


> It's given to kids born without testicles and a very small penis, no doubt they fed you a shitload of the stuff when you were first born.  I now see why your handle name fits you so well.  Were your folks upset when the doc told your mother she was having a girl....and then you POP out?  Must have sucked big time for her....a newborn baby boy with no testicles/penis.  Sorry son.
> 
> 
> 
> /V


----------



## sledgehammer (Nov 10, 2011)

Vic,
I got many botts from signature pharm and they were refrigerated and were excellent.


----------



## sledgehammer (Nov 10, 2011)

Had script was married to Dr..


----------



## GreenOx (Nov 10, 2011)

BUCKY said:


> this is funny but I thought I read some facts of what penisenvy said was true. the "grade" are different from each other depending what the product is being used for I guess (some for anti aging, some for bodybuilding, etc.)



HGH is HGH you don't have different grades, some are pure, most have contaminants or placebos. the amount used to pin would be based on your goals. I can take 2iu 99.8 pure a day for anti aging and see little fat and toner muscles.  you get an "a" grade HGH you take less, you get a "b" grade HGH you take more...regardless it's still HGH.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 10, 2011)

GreenOx said:


> HGH is HGH you don't have different grades, some are pure, most have contaminants or placebos. the amount used to pin would be based on your goals. I can take 2iu 99.8 pure a day for anti aging and see little fat and toner muscles.  you get an "a" grade HGH you take less, you get a "b" grade HGH you take more...regardless it's still HGH.



Well said bro.  

HGH is HGH, unless what you are using has a different sequence, like 192 instead of 191.  Then there are differences.  But for our purposes, it's all 191aa....or at least is should be.



/V


----------

